# hgh kick in time



## skyline1111 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi about to start my first time with hgh I'm doing 4iu each morning just checking how long does the kick in time start ??


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

4iu sucks, why not go 8iu if it is generic?


----------



## skyline1111 (Mar 25, 2015)

Because it's too expensive and was advised off the guy I get it from who's a pro and has competed with jay cutler back in the days he advised 4iu is enough to use each day for great results


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

4IU is enough pal but you need to be using it for at least two months before any results, what kind of results you looking for and are you using it on its own or with a course of steroids?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

skyline1111 said:


> Hi about to start my first time with hgh I'm doing 4iu each morning just checking how long does the kick in time start ??


HGH doesn't really kick in as such, for me anyway, the results are way more subtle than AAS and are a lot slower in being noticeable, that's what I found anyway.


----------



## skyline1111 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm using test 400 twice a week as well as tren e 3 times a week as I've always ran that way and had good results just adding in now hgh euro tropin


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok running with a good course then, see how your body feels with 4IU every day I use before bed and i'm into my third month and getting great results having it before bed. Sometimes i might miss a day here and there thats fine as well, some guys do EOD and find its good that way as well. One side effect for me is more fine hair all over my back coming up onto my neck line so i take a trip to the waxing lady once per month. Also lot of aching body in the morning when i get up and some really good sleeps.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH 'kicks in' as you put it straight away, how long it takes to notice the results depends on a few things such as

Dose

Frequency

Brand of GH

Diet


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

> GH 'kicks in' as you put it straight away, how long it takes to notice the results depends on a few things such as
> 
> Dose
> 
> ...


What about any effects of GH to know if its the real deal?
How long does it take to get numb hands or any feeling that HGH is not bunk???
Like when you take test and you immediatly feel higher libido and rock hard boners within a week.

There must be something with GH too?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH does a lot of things from improving nails, hair, skin to fats and lean tissue creation via conversion to IGF-1 but the signs you are looking for are side effects of taking to much for your body to handle, i see no logic in determining if your GH is real by how quick and bad the side effects are.........

if you are above 12-15% BF then improvements in fat loss will be hard to see but then at that level of body fat your diet needs attention you don't need GH.......

GH is there icing on the cake its not a quick fix to either muscle gain or fat loss, if that is your aim then you have chosen the wrong drug


----------



## skyline1111 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not relying or putting into the equation hgh I'm just using it knowing in long term it will give benefits extra benefits. I get euro tropin for . I'm enjoying losing the fatty bits round the stomach for now ! I let the test 400 and tren do the work to b fair. Just looking forward to the results off hgh in a few months hopefully anyway


----------

